# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Интервью с Милой Йовович

## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6sgl2CKml7U

----------


## BappaBa

Эх, у нее и голосок...   ::

----------


## Orpheus

It took me two plays to finally get the gist of what she was saying. I found it to be interesting. I understood Mila more than I do the actual host of the show.

----------

